# Palumbo Keto Diet Tips?



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi there fellow forum members, I will be embarking on a journey in a couple of weeks, a journey of glycogen depletion and fat adaptation.

*This is the diet for a 200lb male (I weigh 189lbs):*

Meal #1: 5 whole eggs (Omega-3), 4 egg-whites (can be liquid egg-whites).

Meal #2: Shake: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ½ tablespoon of All Natural Peanut Butter (no sugar).

Meal #3: Lean protein meal: 8oz Chicken with ½ cup cashew nuts (or almonds, walnuts).

Meal #4: Shake: same as meal #2.

Meal #5: Fatty protein meal: 8oz Salmon, Swordfish, or Red Meat with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil or Macadamia Nut Oil and Vinegar.

Meal #6: Same as meal #2 and #4, or 4 whole (Omega-3) eggs and 4 extra egg-whites.

*Could you give me any meal ideas/tips that would make this process a bit easier so the food tastes good?* For example, the breakfast of pure eggs doesn't sound very appetising as I normally add goats butter, soft cheese, oregano, salt, pepper. I won't be buying omega 3 eggs so I will supplement with capsules, also I will buy some fibre and vitamin supplements too, so if you have any recommendations for that then please chip* in.

Thank you for reading.



*an upsetting pun


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 12, 2012)

i'd starve and be a whining bitch eating this little while dieting....i'd have to have a cheat every 3 days or less....


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i'd starve and be a whining bitch eating this little while dieting....i'd have to have a cheat every 3 days or less....


Well to be honest, I am sick of eating so much on my bulk so hopefully this will be more manageable.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Started keto today  The scrambled eggs were hard to get down so I may try frying them instead tomorrow. Any herbs people recommend?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Mate

you will be gagging with the eggs after a week honestly! Herbs ? any but be careful a portion of shwartz spices etc can be up to 6-8g


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i hate u rectus


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Add a small portion of broc or spinach to the lean protein meals??


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i hate u rectus


me too mate hes a cnut!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Seeing as you cvnts hate mr rectus it must mean I like him

Mr rectum you are the man


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i hate u rectus


I understand 



durhamlad said:


> Add a small portion of broc or spinach to the lean protein meals??


Palumbo tells me not to change the diet at all so I can't do that. The 226g chicken I just had (lean protein meal) filled me up, but I've got to have some cashews in a bit once I feel hungry.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you need to add some greens mate.... broc is keto friendly...


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

how long are you planning to stay on this keto diet for mate ?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

lxm said:


> you need to add some greens mate.... broc is keto friendly...


Greens come with my fatty protein meal later this evening. I am having minted lamb rump steaks and brocolli, with a tablespoon of EVOO. I don't think it's going to taste too nice tbh, might make the brocolli into a mash.



bally said:


> how long are you planning to stay on this keto diet for mate ?


Until I am no longer a fat bloaty mess. I hope to follow it with paleo.

I need to take food to work, but you can't stick cooked chicken in your gym bag can you? It'll go off. Any ideas?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> I understand
> 
> Palumbo tells me not to change the diet at all so I can't do that. The 226g chicken I just had (lean protein meal) filled me up, but I've got to have some cashews in a bit once I feel hungry.


Of course u can. Adding spinach or broc in small amounts is going to make no difference to your fat loss mate.


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Why not get a cooler bag and fill it with ice packs

When you have your green veg can you have as much or is there a certain amount?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

durhamlad said:


> Of course u can. Adding spinach or broc in small amounts is going to make no difference to your fat loss mate.


Yeah that makes sense, I'll get some in, makes the chicken meal a bit more interesting.



bally said:


> Why not get a cooler bag and fill it with ice packs
> 
> When you have your green veg can you have as much or is there a certain amount?


Trouble is, there's hardly any space left in my gym bag and my gym have now banned my Five Fingers so if I get told to leave I will have to start packing my big running trainers which will take up more room. I have access to a hot chicken counter after work, but can I really tuck into chicken legs while I am at the bus stop? I did it before and I got some funny looks. This is more difficult than I originally envisaged but there are ways around it I'm sure.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

On a plus side your adding in extra vitamins and minerals with the dark green veggies


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

durhamlad said:


> On a plus side your adding in extra vitamins and minerals with the dark green veggies


Yeah, I am taking some mild multi-vitamins on top too.

I cooked the brocolli, mashed it up, added salt, pepper and extra virgin olive oil, served with griddled lamb rump steaks. Not too shabby, defrosting a joint of beef for tomorrow so I will have to slice off the right weight (226g) and either roast it or griddle it. I love my griddle!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Why have they banned Vibrams?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Why have they banned Vibrams?


They haven't banned the brand, just slip on type shoes and other footwear that aren't your typical trainer. It's utterly ridiculous, I was told it was because my Vibrams don't provide me with adequate protection from a falling dumbbell. Yet if you were to drop a dumbbell onto a regular pair of trainers the damage is likely to be the same because they don't have steel toe caps. I like to train the in most natural position possible so I will keep wearing them until I get kicked out.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

rectus said:


> They haven't banned the brand, just slip on type shoes and other footwear that aren't your typical trainer. It's utterly ridiculous, I was told it was because my Vibrams don't provide me with adequate protection from a falling dumbbell. Yet if you were to drop a dumbbell onto a regular pair of trainers the damage is likely to be the same because they don't have steel toe caps. I like to train the in most natural position possible so I will keep wearing them until I get kicked out.


Urgh, listening to such stupidity makes me mad!

You need a new gym for sure!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Can't you change the order of the meals? So it suits your day better?


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Fatboy80:3424620 said:


> Can't you change the order of the meals? So it suits your day better?


From what ive read you can run in any order


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

The diet says to stay away from tea and coffee for the first couple of weeks is green tea ok?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Can't you change the order of the meals? So it suits your day better?


I've heard this. I think I'm going to try and stick with the order it is in and just buy some BBQ chicken drumsticks from the hot chicken after work and ignore the looks of disgust as I get grease over my chin at a bus stop.



bally said:


> The diet says to stay away from tea and coffee for the first couple of weeks is green tea ok?


Green tea is fine, but to be on the safe side I wouldn't have too many cups a day at first. You can adjust things after you get the fat reduction you're after with this diet, so I am thinking of following it with paleo. Their cult sounds fun.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

rectus said:


> I've heard this. I think I'm going to try and stick with the order it is in and just buy some BBQ chicken drumsticks from the hot chicken after work and ignore the looks of disgust as I get grease over my chin at a bus stop.
> 
> Green tea is fine, but to be on the safe side I wouldn't have too many cups a day at first. You can adjust things after you get the fat reduction you're after with this diet, so I am thinking of following it with paleo. Their cult sounds fun.


Watch the BBQ chicken, if it's in a sauce, it'll be highish in sugar.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Watch the BBQ chicken, if it's in a sauce, it'll be highish in sugar.


Yeah I thought that... is there a way of telling you're in ketosis without the use of ketostix?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I did this diet.. managed 8 weeks.. its pretty easy to be honest.

You want changes it will give you them. Stick to it


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Goose said:


> I did this diet.. managed 8 weeks.. its pretty easy to be honest.
> 
> You want changes it will give you them. Stick to it


I mostly agree, I just hate having eggs for breakfast at 04:15, just don't have the stomach for it but I want changes so I will stick to it until my bodyfat drops.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm bad me, I have double cream and suger free jelly, and processed cheese under the grill, the weight still comes off!!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

freddee said:


> I'm bad me, I have double cream and suger free jelly, and processed cheese under the grill, the weight still comes off!!


Not at first though right? I imagine you became fat adapted before you started adding in other foods?


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

rectus said:


> Started keto today  The scrambled eggs were hard to get down so I may try frying them instead tomorrow. Any herbs people recommend?


mixed herbs pal or just oregano


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll have a look in the herb section. Ideally I would like to have a different tasting egg every morning. Do you think I could get away with crumbling some pre-cooked dried crispy bacon into the egg?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I use the crispy bacon a lot on keto, helps out a treat! Nice in a salad with some chicken. I use liquid egg whites from makro, I too can't be doing with eating eggs first thing, so I have a shake with liquid egg whites.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:



> I use the crispy bacon a lot on keto, helps out a treat! Nice in a salad with some chicken. I use liquid egg whites from makro, I too can't be doing with eating eggs first thing, so I have a shake with liquid egg whites.


Yeah, I can't do that. I tried downing an egg shake and I nearly puked. Arnie would point and call me a girlyman 

I have some egg whites from BulkPowders, it says to use within 48hrs. Do you guys follow that time line or just go by the smell (if there is one)?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Liquid egg whites...200ml, scoop of whey, bit of water, blend, drink. You honestly don't know they're there.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Why not add some fresh cut chillies mate or jalapeños? Should make it lovely


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

xkrdan said:


> Why not add some fresh cut chillies mate or jalapeños? Should make it lovely


Agreed, a few jalapeños in an omelette with a bit of cheese almost tastes like its not diet food!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah just add a bit of cheese, oh and a bit of bacon too, while we're at it we might as well fry up some sausages. Hash browns? Oh go on then!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I haven't had hiccups since I was a child and now I have them! I don't know why keto would do this, or if it is in anyway related to keto but I haven't dieted before and I haven't had hiccups for YEARS. This is getting *hic* annoying *cup* now...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm officially in ketosis! That's what I keep telling everyone but nobody understands  You lot will pretend to care right?

I was just watching an 80's Jo Weider VHS about diet and they talk about how ketosis is a place you do not want to get into because you won't lose body fat. They firmly believe this, and in 20 years time when we look back at the advice we're given in this present time it will probably be wrong too.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful world of '**** breath' and walking past bakeries, drooling like you've never drooled before!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of '**** breath' and walking past bakeries, drooling like you've never drooled before!


I have been fine but today the sugar cravings hit hard! I'm loving this diet though! I can't always get my six meals in but 5 minimum.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't know to much on this diet. Is it good for fat loss while holding onto muscle?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Shorty29 said:


> Don't know to much on this diet. Is it good for fat loss while holding onto muscle?


Yes  that's the whole point. Read this:

http://gymblog.co.uk/diet-and-nutrition/dave-palumbo-diet-bodybuilding-keto-diet/


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Cheers dude. Will have a read now


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just read article. Very I retesting. Watched first video and will watch other two. Bit impatient though so...is this diet good whilst trying to build muscle to? Or is it just for cutting?


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

*interesting*


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Shorty29 said:


> Just read article. Very I retesting. Watched first video and will watch other two. Bit impatient though so...is this diet good whilst trying to build muscle to? Or is it just for cutting?


You can edit posts if you make a mistake so you don't have to keep making new posts.

It's supposed to allow you to build muscle whilst cutting. I had a gym session on Tuesday and it was pretty pants but then I am on PCT so the gym won't be what it once was


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok thanks. Think I'll give it a go. Cheers


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

What did you guys eat for your carb up meal? and how much carbs should I be taking in?

I'm thinking chips and pick & mix...


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

@Rectus....i tried a keto diet once and it nearly killed me...honestly i couldnt function.Are you doing cardio too?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

> @Rectus....i tried a keto diet once and it nearly killed me...honestly i couldnt function.Are you doing cardio too?


Keeping my heart rate under 120bpm when doing cardio, which I do once a week. I have been doing sprint drills but my shin splints are going to put an end to that


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

well done mate! keep at it!


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

How's your Keto cooking coming along?

The diet I'm on for the next 5 days is probably even stricter than Keto so it's a good job I have loads of herbs and spices.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

When on a keto diet do you have any carbs post workout? I want to hold on to the muscle I have an drop bf, but would I put in some carbs post workout or is the whole point of it to stay away from carbs.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

It's going well, just had my carb up which was low fat chips, doughnut and pick & mix hahaha. I suffer from IBS but doing this diet has had fantastic results on my guts, just hope it does something for my gut 

Palumbo recommends a waxy maize starch for post-workout shakes during that 30 minute "window of opportunity". I bought a kilo bag the other day so I will add that into my diet.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

rectus said:


> It's going well, just had my carb up which was low fat chips, doughnut and pick & mix hahaha. I suffer from IBS but doing this diet has had fantastic results on my guts, just hope it does something for my gut
> 
> Palumbo recommends a waxy maize starch for post-workout shakes during that 30 minute "window of opportunity". I bought a kilo bag the other day so I will add that into my diet.


Just to let you know, in case you didn't and are paying over the odds. Waxy Maize Starch is Corn Flour.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Just to let you know, in case you didn't and are paying over the odds. Waxy Maize Starch is Corn Flour.


I didn't know that... it was only £5.79 for the kilo. Cheers

I need ideas for foods I can have for the carb up, stuff that is high carb and low fat but delicious.

Also, does it take as long to get into ketosis after a carb up as it does when you first start the diet (3-4 days)?


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Good afternoon.

IF Waxy Maize Starch is just bog standard cornflour then £5.79 a kilo is WAY overpriced. I use corn flour to thicken sauces and curries etc. and I'm pretty sure it works out around £2.30-ish a kilo.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

rectus said:


> I didn't know that... it was only £5.79 for the kilo. Cheers
> 
> I need ideas for foods I can have for the carb up, stuff that is high carb and low fat but delicious.
> 
> Also, does it take as long to get into ketosis after a carb up as it does when you first start the diet (3-4 days)?


You'll find you'll be able to get into ketosis quicker as you go on.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

What did you have for your carb up meal out of interest?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

rectus said:


> What did you have for your carb up meal out of interest?


How long have you got?!

Usually have a whole day, wholemeal toast, a muffin, did a BBQ so had a burger n hotdog in a bun, some ice cream, crisps, sweets, and a few shakes for good measure!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmmm I'm a little concerned. I can't seem to get back into ketosis and it's not Thurday... I'm using my ketostix to test at various times of the day but it's not showing a reading and my weight isn't moving. What do I do? Skip my upcoming Sunday carb up?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I just tested myself and I'm back in ketosis, but that means I will only get 3 days of fat burning so do I still carb up on Sunday evening? I've been looking forward to it all week!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

*Update: *I had hit a fat loss wall a month ago and I was getting obsessed with the scales so I put them away. One month has passed and I weighed myself again - the fat loss is back on! *2.7kg lost in 1 month*.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

*Update:* Not shifting weight again, so I recalculated my BMR and it's come out as *1,688* cals. Eating below that is hard! Today I've eaten 1,513 cals. Looks like there's no dinner for me  any tips to help?


----------



## Jay 212012 (Jan 8, 2013)

What you guys think? im 24, height 5.9, body fat an embarrassing 35% 

Guess it needs work i just need HELP!!!

7.00am 3 eggs, 2xbacon cheese

10.00am 2eggs, protein shake

12.30 tuna salad olive oil / mackerel

16.30 steak/chicken/fish broccoli, green beans olive oil

19.00 PWO. protein shake

p.s I work out 3 times a week, Tuesday pm, Thursday pm, Sunday am.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Jay 212012 said:


> What you guys think? im 24, height 5.9, body fat an embarrassing 35%
> 
> Guess it needs work i just need HELP!!!
> 
> ...


What do you need help with exactly? Watch through Palumbo's videos and it should answer everything you need to know http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9lrfk_exclusive-species-nutrition-with-da_sport?start=403#.UP7Y6mdp5Lk


----------



## Jay 212012 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thants perfect thank you :thumb:


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

Rectus, how long was it before you had a carb day, two weeks after you started? Also, do you have just one meal, or a cheat day?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Porkchop said:


> Rectus, how long was it before you had a carb day, two weeks after you started? Also, do you have just one meal, or a cheat day?


Carb day? You wish! Wait 2 weeks before you have your carb MEAL. Have it on Sunday evening, that way you won't have too many carbs as you'll be in bed pretty much straight after - the carb up hits me hard, I feel so lethargic. Try to make it low fat and low protein, just clean quality carbs. I say that, but mine is dirtier than a lady of the night after a half price sale weekend.


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

rectus said:


> Carb day? You wish! Wait 2 weeks before you have your carb MEAL. Have it on Sunday evening, that way you won't have too many carbs as you'll be in bed pretty much straight after - the carb up hits me hard, I feel so lethargic. Try to make it low fat and low protein, just clean quality carbs. I say that, but mine is dirtier than a lady of the night after a half price sale weekend.


Haha! Thanks. I've literally just started today. Thanks for the tip


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

How's your keto going rectus. I'm thinking of following it for 10 weeks. How long you been doing it. Also when on keto I know it makes you flat can you use per work out sups to give you the pump???


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

hermie07 said:


> How's your keto going rectus. I'm thinking of following it for 10 weeks. How long you been doing it. Also when on keto I know it makes you flat can you use per work out sups to give you the pump???


Forget about "the pump", it's pointless to supplement just for that feeling when it's actually having no benefit to growth so save your money. I did it for 5 months, still kind of doing it now, trying to transition to paleo/intermittent fasting but having some digestive issues so I have to figure out the foods causing me problems which is a chore let me tell you. I loved the diet, but expect your strength to go down and possibly workload.


----------

